# Video Editing Software



## thomasr (May 15, 2012)

I recently got a GoPro sport video camera for my motorcycle...going up to do the Dragon's Tail soon and thought it would be cool to video it.  Anyway, I've finally got the camera figured out but realize I'm going to want to edit my footage...clean it up, stabilize, crop and edit and of course add some music. The video software that comes with windows leaves a lot to be desired so I'm wondering what some good, economical software  that's fairly easy to learn/use y'all might be using and could reccommend?  Magix Movie Editor Pro 17 was reccommended but then I found out you have to go through major gyrations with codecs in order for it to read MP4 format...the only format that the GoPro records in. So, I'm not sure I want to mess with that one, though once people seem to get the codec thing worked out swear it's the bomb.  Any other reccommendations.  TIA.


----------



## GAJoe (May 16, 2012)

You might try using "Format Factory" (which is free) to convert the video to a different format before using the Magix Movie Editor Pro 17 on it.
Hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## thomasr (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Joe.  I already have a conversion program and it works pretty good albeit slow.  It's not a show stopper just want to avoid another time consuming step if I can.  Another program that's been recommended is the Sony Vegas suite.  Just wondering if any of you good folks aout there have any experience using this kind of stuff.  Have a good one.


----------



## savreds (May 19, 2012)

I wish that I could help you, but I don't have any advice on that. I agree that the windows one leaves a lot to be desired. We are switching over to the Apples. We've had an i-mac for almost two years and love it. My oldest sone can do some pretty cools stuff with the imovie program. I'm a complete computer tard but I really do like the apples better that the pc's. Just got the wife a new ipad3 for Mothers Day and she loves it.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 31, 2012)

I use sony vegas pro but it aint cheap unless you use torrents!  lol


----------

